# Play pen options?



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

I want to find a large play pen that ollie can run around in and I can play with him in so he gets some more running and exploring in. I want something that I know he wont be able to push under and everything. What would you all suggest? or what play pens have you used? Links to them would be great! thanks!


----------



## Angy (Dec 5, 2012)

this would work but you will need two or three of them as they are small.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... lInCA%2FNo
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... lInCA%2FNo


----------



## Prettywoman030981 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have the critter trail playpen and it is a bit small. And my hedgie can stretch and climb out if he REALLY wants to. We are going to add some coroplast or something similar to the top so he can't grab onto that top horizontal bar.

The other one looks WAY better and it has 2 different size options!


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

I have the playpen that Angy posted. Started with one when Emma was little and we are currently up to 3 linked together for out of cage play time. She is a pretty happy girl in there with her toys and does not try to get out but I always supervise her cause an escape from it could potentially happen, plus we have other animals in the home which are great with her when I am around but would not chance ever leaving them alone even for a brief second. If you can supervise you little one in it I would definitely suggest it...it is easy to set up/take down and really easy to clean.


----------



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

I was wondering what you guys thought of this one? I would put a fleece down and what not and the top part of it is fully open so i would be able to interact with him.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-45-Large-Do ... 5aecfef509


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

That is very similar to what I have for Zannah. I actually use that as her cage when I stay at my parents house (I got it from my mom because she bought it for the cat to take her outside with us but never ended up using it) because their house is big and that thing is much easier to travel with than my Critter Nation would be. But anyway, I think it's a great travel cage/playpen. I've been meaning to use it as a playpen while I'm at my own house but I haven't gotten around to it yet. I'm sure it would work great though because there's tons of room to put lots of toys, hideaways, etc.


----------



## XxSoulShotsxX (Jan 8, 2013)

I just use the bathtub.


----------

